# extension ladder indoors?



## xyzz (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm painting my the trim around my windows, and i'd like to get up close to it so I can do a good job. 

Can i use an extension ladder in this situation? I';ve just neve used an extension ladder indoors and I want to make sure this exterior wall is strong enough..










thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure you can---however,some extra care must be used---equip the ladder with soft spongy ladder protectors to keep from marring the walls.

If you have smooth floors---the ladder can(will) slide and dump you---so use a rubber mat under the feet and tie the ladder, if needed ,to a ring screwed into the base boards.

safety pays---any older painter has a life threatening story of a ladder sliding on a smooth floor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where do you plan on resting the top of the ladder?
It the top you'll be to far away.
At the bottom I'd be afraid of popping through the sheet rock.
Far safer to use staging with wheels for this one.
It can be rented.
Far cheaper then a hospital bill.


----------



## xyzz (Feb 5, 2015)

was thinking of going right to the top (resting on the trim/window frame)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With the ladder sitting at the proper angle you'll be to far away to do much more then the top part.


----------



## xyzz (Feb 5, 2015)

i see what you mean, but i can reach most of the window with my A-frame ladder. I'm just looking for a solution for the top 2 feet. 

I think the ladder should be OK against the upper trim/window frame.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What Mike said.

But, 

About 3 pair of clean white gym socks (1.5 pair for each side) works as well as those expensive spongy ladder thing'es. I actually cover those blue things with a single pair of socks when working inside.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are working on carpet, look for some holes in the aluminum foot of the ladder, and bang a couple of nails through them, the carpet and the underlay, right into the floor sheathing.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Totally overthinking. Go to a big box and buy a pair of ladder mitts for the tops. They will NOT go through sheetrock. Period. If the floor is carpet, don't even think about nails, etc since the floor will keep the ladder from sliding. And no offense to others but if you set a ladder at the right angle even on a smooth floor it will NOT dump you. Now if you put it on an small rug on a smooth floor, yes the rug will slide and you will be down. But rubber feet on a smooth floor at the CORRECt angle you will be fine. Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen properly set ladders slide on a smooth floor----use a rubber mat.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Great advice given so far. The only problem I see is that there isn't much room at the top of the window to really rest the ladder. Why is that a problem? Well, if your ladder moves even a little bit you could end up going through the glass! And, you will be moving it 3 or 4 times to get the painting done up there. Really think it over and if you have access to some scaffolding, consider it for your safety, especially if you don't go up and down ladders that often.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

This whole thread reminded me of the ladder pictures here: http://www.bitrebels.com/entertainment/this-is-why-men-die-before-women-14-pics/


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

you can, but if you are painting the trim, it will be a lot of up and down. I prefer a 12ft step over an extension, and prefer renting a few pieces of scaffolding over a step. Choose your level of pain


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I have seen properly set ladders slide on a smooth floor----use a rubber mat.



I concur. Always use a mat is my rule. You may get away with not using one 99 time out of 100 but it's still not worth the risk. The mats that go under rugs to keep them from sliding around work well.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> I concur. Always use a mat is my rule. You may get away with not using one 99 time out of 100 but it's still not worth the risk. The mats that go under rugs to keep them from sliding around work well.


strategic part of my tools for sure


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I have to agree with the fact that a properly set up extension ladder can kick out on a smooth floor. I would use a mat and you may want someone to foot the ladder too, but you may also want to think about potentially using rolling bakers scaffolding, as it would be safer and probably more efficient.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think a baker's scaffold would get him near high enough.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> I don't think a baker's scaffold would get him near high enough.


Not sure how high he needs to go, but the ones we use are 6' high each and you can stack 2 for a total height of 12' plus your height and reach.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

housepaintingny said:


> Not sure how high he needs to go, but the ones we use are 6' high each and you can stack 2 for a total height of 12' plus your height and reach.



We use some that can go three high if you use outriggers. Also has safety rails around the top.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> We use some that can go three high if you use outriggers. Also has safety rails around the top.


I've never gone three high with ours. I only go three high or higher with wider scaffolding. The scaffolding I'm talking about is narrow.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

housepaintingny said:


> I've never gone three high with ours. I only go three high or higher with wider scaffolding. The scaffolding I'm talking about is narrow.



Yeah, that's why you have to use the outriggers. They're just extra wheels that extend out to widen the base. Without them the baker type scaffolds are too narrow to go over two high (according to OSHA, and IMO also). 

This is the scaffold I'm talking about









Even with the outriggers, three high is the max for this type of scaffold without exceeding width/height ratio requirements.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, that's why you have to use the outriggers. They're just extra wheels that extend out to widen the base. Without them the baker type scaffolds are too narrow to go over two high (according to OSHA, and IMO also).
> 
> This is the scaffold I'm talking about
> 
> ...


Same set up we have, except we don't have outriggers. I may get some outriggers and try a third stage sometime.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

housepaintingny said:


> Same set up we have, except we don't have outriggers. I may get some outriggers and try a third stage sometime.



They do give it enough extra stability to be comfortable three high. Only thing is, they severely impede mobility. Having 8 wheels makes the stage hard to control (steer) while moving it around.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to be honest I didn't know they were stackable. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> I have to be honest I didn't know they were stackable. Learn something new everyday.



This type of scaffolding is pretty new to me too, only been using it about a year. The way it goes together is different than traditional scaffold. Takes some getting used to, but I actually like it better now for interior work.


----------

